# How to see all users on wireless Network



## Wakenaam

Friends: I have a wireless G ZIO router (WLB5254AIP) routing to 2 wired PCs and a wireless laptop. I suspect my signal is being stolen as my ISP is telling me I am downloading large amounts of GB. How can I tell who is using my bandwidth at any one time? Customer support from my router's manufacturer is very poor. Cable modem. Thanks for any help.


----------



## koala

Go into the router config and set the range of IPs to the number of computers you have. For example, 192.168.10.1 to 192.168.10.4 would include the router, the 2 wired computers and 1 laptop, instead of the default *.*.*.1 to *.*.*.255


----------



## johnwill

The easiest way to solve this issue is to simply enable WPA encryption with a strong key. Nobody will be stealing your wireless access, and the problem will be solved.


----------



## Wakenaam

Thanks a lot for your feedback guys. I enabled a WEP key but I would still like to know if there is a way to see all users on my wireless BW at any one time. Cheers!!!!!!!


----------



## johnwill

WEP is not nearly as secure as WPA, I'd go for that if your hardware supports it.


----------



## McNinja

Yea i just read about how weak WEP is I recently enabled WPA2-PSK on my 2WIRE 2701HG-G

try the highest security and don't worry about speed it shouldn't slow you down unless I'm wrong


----------



## johnwill

There is a difference in throughput using encryption, but if you're using decent wireless hardware and drivers, it should be minimal.


----------



## McNinja

The Router is made by 2wire its model is 2701HG-G its a good one


----------



## kgelliott

Wakenaam said:


> Thanks a lot for your feedback guys... but I would still like to know if there is a way to see all users on my wireless BW at any one time. Cheers!!!!!!!


:4-dontkno
How about it? I am interested to know this, also? thankx


----------



## Wakenaam

Thanks for the help guys. I have not seen any strange MAC addresses showing up under DHCP client info in my router software since I installed the WEP password. So I guess the password is working so far. Keep on smiling!!!


----------

